# one man pontoon



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried posting this in the lounge but havent had any responses. Have any of you guys fished out of one. I was wanting to get one in place of my kayak. My back has just become too bad to be able to handle any kind of trips in my kayak. They look like a pretty efficient way to cover some water and a stable platform to fly fish from. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

imalt said:


> I tried posting this in the lounge but havent had any responses. Have any of you guys fished out of one. I was wanting to get one in place of my kayak. My back has just become too bad to be able to handle any kind of trips in my kayak. They look like a pretty efficient way to cover some water and a stable platform to fly fish from. Any info would be appreciated.


Been wanting to try 1 for bass in the summer, decided on a 14 foot aluminum instead. I've heard good things about them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought about a jon boat but I didnt want to get something that required a trailer to haul.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw a guy on the New River this summer when I was camping that had a pontoon rigged with a trolling motor and a small battery. He could fly across the river in that thing!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I take it that your going to purchase one with a deck? They do not track well in flat water! I have used mine out on lake erie..lol.. and you can do it!..lol.. The biggest issue fishing out of one is that when anchoring with one achor you will constantly spin..lol...


----------



## Jimijaz (Oct 15, 2007)

FYI,
'Toons are not an efficient way to cover still water. Your yak has the prize on that account. Now, powering down a number class rapid, is a completely different story. For a 'toon on still water, you could conceivably use an umbrella anchor to hold station but it would probably be a pain to deal with. The other option is to do what a lot of yakkers do and rig an anchor trolley. Great way to put yourself perpendicular to the wind and draw out your casts so you don't smack yourself in the head.
Sounds like you lake fish so you may want to consider a canoe. Depending on the type and layout, you can stand in them to cast. The kevlar kind are incredibly light. I'm in the same 'boat' as far as looking for a replacement for my 15' malibu extreme. Great fishing platform but it kills my neck and back to schlep it around. Something like 75 lbs unloaded.
One thing I was looking at was a shorter sit on top yak. Something in the 12' range. Still big enough to haul my butt around but light enough to not kill me.
Let us know what you finally get,
-Jim


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If transport of the kayak is the main issue, you should check out the dolly carts made for kayaks/canoes. I even made my own, it took some trial and lots of error, but I think I finally got it right. If you slide the dolly cart up under the kayak and strap it in place, you can comfortably transport your kayak a good ways. Some of the pre-made ones you can buy are pricey, but also break down in small pieces to stow inside your hull, which my homemade version can't do.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I fish mostly rivers. The transporting isnt the issue its sitting in the yak is killer for me. And my buddy has a canoe and its the same issue. Watching youtube videos they dont seem to track to bad. Cabelas has one on sale for 200.00 might be worth a try and I can add options as I go. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

